

Embedded Content and Iframe Security - angelirizarry
https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/blog/protect-your-website-from-embedded-content-iframe-security

======
bochoh
I hate it when the article is written with the assumption that it is going to
make the front page of HN /and/ spark a discussion.

EDIT: Interesting article though.

~~~
angelirizarry
The "Hacker News discussion" text at the bottom was meant to be a link to the
article on HN - whoops! We didn't assume we'd make the front page (super happy
we did for a bit!) but I like to use HN as our centralized discussion forum
since we don't have a commenting system of our own.

